# Fat to Fit... 42 days progress...



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi folks, haven't posted for a while, been out of training for a long time due to a back injury. I've still been lurking around on here though from time to time.

Anwyay my back has been good for a couple of months now and I should of started training sooner but you know what it's like when you get stuck in that rut of not training and eating what you want.

The final straw for me was when my 38" waist trousers were too tight to fasten. I had already jumped up 2 sizes from 34", no way was I buying 40" waist. Not hapening.

Pic 42 days ago...










So training began...

I was 18st 9lb at Christmas. I did lose about half a stone between Christmas and when I started training 42 days ago, but not a great deal. I was Approx 18st 2lb when I started training.

Ive been lifting heavy twice a week, boxing training twice a week and cycling twice a week. Also chucking in a few hill sprints a few times a week after work (I work nights so train in the day usually).

My diet has been as follows...

5am - Protein shake with milk, multi vitamin, cod liver oil capsules.

6am - Bed

1pm - Wake, Protein shake with milk, multi vitamin, cod liver oil capsules.

2pm - Gym.

3pm - PWO Shake.

6pm - Main meal of meat, fish, rice, vegetables etc. Cod liver oil capsules.

Fast until 5am.

I have stuck to this religiously. No bread or low G.I carbs with main meal. Always lean meat, no sugars or sauces, only drinking water and nothing else. 5L of water a day.

I am fairly happy with the result but still nowhere near where I want to be...










I will do another update in 42 days.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fair play dude... that's a massive transformation in just 6 weeks.

Not sure I'd be having 3 shakes a day (would rather food equalling the same calories), but you can't argue with results. I suppose it keeps everything simple a fvck providing you're disciplined enough to stick to it.

What's the plan for the next 42 days?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Smashed it mate, now just keep on going.

Really commend you for that level of commitment to the diet.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

must of been hell sticking to that diet. well done though pal


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done mate, you look a lot taller as well, must get myself one of those mirrors lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

A big lad like you must of always been hungry, how did you cope


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the positive replies folks. Much appreciated.

Mark - I completely agree with you mate, 3 shakes and 1 meal is no good for the long term. Would be much better with 3 meals and just a shake post workout. But as you say it was just to keep things simple and help me stay disciplined.

Plan for the next 42 days is to carry on pretty much the same. I'm going to swap my shake when I wake up for a solid meal though.

Cheers.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

The Last Time said:


> Hi folks, haven't posted for a while, been out of training for a long time due to a back injury. I've still been lurking around on here though from time to time.
> 
> Anwyay my back has been good for a couple of months now and I should of started training sooner but you know what it's like when you get stuck in that rut of not training and eating what you want.
> 
> ...


 Great transformation in a short period.

You look so much better for it (a lot younger too - no ****).


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Waterman. I don't really notice the "transformation" that much until I compared the pics side by side this morning.

I'm still a fat ****er with a long way to go. Haha.

My aim is to get abs through this summer and then reassess my goals. Obviously I want to pack on some muscle eventually and I am training for that now but the short term goal is just to get lean.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

thats great man, how can you live on that low calories and still train! I would be cranky as f#ck all day being so hungry

Good inspiration, right I am dropping cals further, this is p#ssing me off now


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Great transformation in a short period.
> 
> You look so much better for it (a lot younger too - no ****).


 Definate **** :thumb


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

@Ken Hutchinson and @JohhnyC

I'm 6'2" and 15st 12lb now. I've eaten over 5000 calories a day for way too long and must be on about 1800 now. My main meal is pretty big, as big as I can eat in one sitting really. 3 chicken breasts or 3 salmon fillets and as much rice and veg as I can comfortably eat.

I think it's just a case of taking your mind elsewhere when you're hungry but I am very strong willed when I put my mind to something.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Falc76 said:


> Definate **** :thumb


 110% bro, my attempts elsewhere are failing. :thumbup1:


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Great work bro massive changes in such a short space of time. Best of luck getting where you want to be


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Flipper said:


> Great work bro massive changes in such a short space of time. Best of luck getting where you want to be


 Thanks fella.

I get married Feb 2017 so want to be in the best shape possible for then.

After that I will look to add on some lean muscle.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

The Last Time said:


> Thanks fella.
> 
> I get married Feb 2017 so want to be in the best shape possible for then.
> 
> After that I will look to add on some lean muscle.


 Always good to have a target like that mate.

You will smash it buddy.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers @Flipper appreciate the support


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

My short term goal is a physique something like this... No ****. Haha...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Just to give some of you guys an idea of what I've been eating...

My shakes are around the 400 calorie mark. I have them before bed, when I wake up and post workout. So that's 1200 calories.

My main meal is usually meat/fish and veg with rice, pasta, cous cous or potatoes. This can be anything from 600-1000 calories.

So I'm getting 1800 - 2200 calories and I would say I'm averaging 2000 per day over the week.

At 18st 9lb this was a massive defecit, weight loss has slowed the last week or so but I think that could be because I've put a bit of muscle on so I will keep watching the mirror.

If 2000 calories is around my maintenance calories when I have dropped another stone then I will look to keep them the same and see what happens with heavy lifting and plenty of cardio.

These are some of my meals below.

Salmon, Pea and Broccoli Risotto with Creamy sauce...










Whole roast chicken with vegetable rice and green smoothie...










Chicken breast, steamed veg and new potatoes...










Lightly dusted Basa fillets and Mediterranean vegetables with feta cheese...










Chicken breast, kidney beans and garlic potatoes...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey folks, I'm still at it. Not had a cheat meal this weekend. Just keeping my meals varied to stop me getting bored. Still not counting calories properly, just estimated. I've lost another 2-3lb since I started this journal so weight is still coming off steadily. I'm getting much fitter and strength is creeping up too.

I am running 4km in 20 mins and my bench has gone up from 70kg to 85kg for 8 reps.

I will update you all with pics on 21st June. Which will be 6 weeks from the last pic and 12 weeks from the beginning.

Hoping to be around 15st 4lb then down from 18st 9lb.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello folks,

Still hard at it. Calories low and training hard.

Down to 15st 9lb now. Weight loss has slowed right up but I have put a bit of muscle on around my arms and legs so not too concerned.

Ive been doing heavy weights (compounds) twice a week, boxing twice a week and a lot of running. 10km in 50 mins, so averaging 8 minute miles.

As promised I will post 12 week pics on 21st June.

Cheers.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice one mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Good work mate.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Cracking work, fella. You must be buzzing with results like that. :thumbup1:


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the further comments lads.

I'm still making steady progress and really happy with how my body is changing. Slowly but surely.

I feel so much better too, fitter, healthier and a decent body is in sight, albeit still a few months away.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Your smashing it mate. A real Insperation. Any booze ??


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

well done mate kepp it going, on a similar journey although I hold a lot more muscle, I do also hold a lot more fat !! lol


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> Your smashing it mate. A real Insperation. Any booze ??


 I had a few days working away 3 weeks ago, Monday-Thursday and my diet went out of the window, I was drinking every morning after work (work nights) and then having full English breakfast before bed. My metabolism must have been pretty high from all the training I had been doing and I didn't put that much weight on, 3lb went on over the week but it was mostly water weight as I lost it in a couple of days once I was back and got my diet sorted.

I went out with the missus for a carvery last Sunday and had a glass of red wine but that was it.

Apart from what I've told you above I've stuck to my training and diet 100% over the past few months.

Thanks for the support fella, appreciate it.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Mayzini said:


> well done mate kepp it going, on a similar journey although I hold a lot more muscle, I do also hold a lot more fat !! lol


 I wish I held more muscle to cut down to mate, but no way I was gonna go on a bulk at the size I was, even a clean bulk. I just needed to shift the fat.

Im not skinny by any means and my shoulders and chest are looking better all the time, but by the time I've hit my target weight there won't be much to me muscle wise, lol.

I will look to pack on some lean muscle once I've got my abs through and look half decent with my top off.

All the best on your journey fella.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> I had a few days working away 3 weeks ago, Monday-Thursday and my diet went out of the window, I was drinking every morning after work (work nights) and then having full English breakfast before bed. My metabolism must have been pretty high from all the training I had been doing and I didn't put that much weight on, 3lb went on over the week but it was mostly water weight as I lost it in a couple of days once I was back and got my diet sorted.
> 
> I went out with the missus for a carvery last Sunday and had a glass of red wine but that was it.
> 
> ...


 Awesome mate. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

The Last Time said:


> Hi folks, haven't posted for a while, been out of training for a long time due to a back injury. I've still been lurking around on here though from time to time.
> 
> Anwyay my back has been good for a couple of months now and I should of started training sooner but you know what it's like when you get stuck in that rut of not training and eating what you want.
> 
> ...


 im confused, why the name change?

And wasn't that the start pic from the beginning of last year?


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

I think I've had this account for a while. Lost my email details that I used for my old account so had to create a new one

Pic is from around Xmas time, I did say in first post that I had got down to about 18st 2lb before starting this journal.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

well done m8, did a similar thing in may 2014, lost over 3 stone in 3 months, keep at it m8, my weight is creeping back up but my waist size is staying the same, so something happening , it amazing seeing the changes, but dont expect it to happen too fast, i want it tomorrow ( boulder delts, wide back ) but it aint happenin quick, slow and sure is good


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

barksie said:


> well done m8, did a similar thing in may 2014, lost over 3 stone in 3 months, keep at it m8, my weight is creeping back up but my waist size is staying the same, so something happening , it amazing seeing the changes, but dont expect it to happen too fast, i want it tomorrow ( boulder delts, wide back ) but it aint happenin quick, slow and sure is good


 Yeh I know what you're saying fella. Things have slowed right down now but any progress is good progress I suppose.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

I've just posted this in the recipes section. Beef stir fry. Kept it as clean as possible. 1000 calories. Should of served 2 really but I'm intermittent fasting so smashed it all. Haha...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Well folks I hit a plateau around 15st 9lb about 10 days ago. I couldn't really drop my calories much lower. I'm around 1800-2000 at the moment which is pretty low for my size I think and I am training really hard. Running 30km a week, weight training twice a week and boxing (mostly sparring) twice a week.

My physio told me to try ZMA, he said it's not exactly a fat loss supplement but it helps you unwind and relax at the end of the day and promotes a better sleep which will help recovery when training hard and also help my metabolism.

Ive read mixed reviews about ZMA but tried it anyway, 3 before bed, and since then I've been sleeping like a log and weight has come down to 15st 3lb. I'm not gaining muscle by any means but I don't look to be loosing any either. My strength is still increasing, albeit slowly.

Next week is 12 weeks since I started and 6 weeks since I last posted pics so I will post new pics to see what you folks think.

Cheers.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

You were a right fatty when u started, now youre not, good work


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

The Last Time said:


> @Ken Hutchinson and @JohhnyC
> 
> I'm 6'2" and 15st 12lb now. I've eaten over 5000 calories a day for way too long and must be on about 1800 now. My main meal is pretty big, as big as I can eat in one sitting really. 3 chicken breasts or 3 salmon fillets and as much rice and veg as I can comfortably eat.
> 
> I think it's just a case of taking your mind elsewhere when you're hungry but I am very strong willed when I put my mind to something.


 i wack off that much i end up skipping meals anyway


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

AngryBuddha said:


> You were a right fatty when u started, now youre not, good work


 Cheers fella. Still got another stone to shift I reckon to get the abs through and decent definition in shoulders and chest etc.

Then the real work begins.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> Well folks I hit a plateau around 15st 9lb about 10 days ago. I couldn't really drop my calories much lower. I'm around 1800-2000 at the moment which is pretty low for my size I think and I am training really hard. Running 30km a week, weight training twice a week and boxing (mostly sparring) twice a week.
> 
> My physio told me to try ZMA, he said it's not exactly a fat loss supplement but it helps you unwind and relax at the end of the day and promotes a better sleep which will help recovery when training hard and also help my metabolism.
> 
> ...


 What's the mix views on ZMA. I'm thinking of trying it to help with sleep.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Owl man said:


> What's the mix views on ZMA. I'm thinking of trying it to help with sleep.


 It's not a miracle supp like a lot of people claim (it won't just put your lights out), it will give you a deeper sleep though if your evening routine allows it. Gives me pretty funky dreams sometimes!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ares said:


> It's not a miracle supp like a lot of people claim (it won't just put your lights out), it will give you a deeper sleep though if your evening routine allows it. Gives me pretty funky dreams sometimes!


 Sounds ideal. I wake in the night a lot so will try it. Any side affects?

Sorry bout bombing your thread mate


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Sounds ideal. I wake in the night a lot so will try it. Any side affects?
> 
> Sorry bout bombing your thread mate


 Yeah I tend to wake a lot during the night as well, this definitley helped me. Other than the lucid dreams there aren't any sides (for me anyway.) Worth a punt, it's fairly cheap on MyProtein


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> Sounds ideal. I wake in the night a lot so will try it. Any side affects?
> 
> Sorry bout bombing your thread mate


 Don't apologise mate. It's what these type of threads are here for. To help us all learn a bit.

I agree with @Ares, it isn't a miracle supplement but it definitely helps you sleep better. I have been having crazy dreams and wake up feeling really groggy but once I'm up and about I feel really refreshed. I think the better sleep must mean better recovery etc.

I woud reccomend trying them for how cheap they are.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> Don't apologise mate. It's what these type of threads are here for. To help us all learn a bit.
> 
> I agree with @Ares, it isn't a miracle supplement but it definitely helps you sleep better. I have been having crazy dreams and wake up feeling really groggy but once I'm up and about I feel really refreshed. I think the better sleep must mean better recovery etc.
> 
> I woud reccomend trying them for how cheap they are.


 Cheers I'll get some ordered


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Yeah I tend to wake a lot during the night as well, this definitley helped me. Other than the lucid dreams there aren't any sides (for me anyway.) Worth a punt, it's fairly cheap on MyProtein


 Did you get proper lucid dreams? I've tried lucid dreaming man but I always wake up when I realise it's a dream


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Did you get proper lucid dreams? I've tried lucid dreaming man but I always wake up when I realise it's a dream


 Yes mate, it doesn't happen as often now but they are quality! I usually wake up at a certain point thinking.. wtf, but I'm never fully awake, back to sleep within a minute or two. I don't usually remember what the dream was about the next morning either, just have this vague sense of.. weirdness.

Having said that, I'm weird in general.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Great progress buddy, love a food pic too so I'm in


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok folks as promised another 42 day update...

This was my last pic update...



This is me today...





I haven't made the progress I wanted to be honest but it was always going to slow down compared to the first 6 weeks.

Goal for the next 6 weeks is to keep stripping fat and hopefully get abs through.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Been to try my wedding suit on today. 46" chest and 34" waist. Bit of an improvement from when I started out.

Hopefully be 48" chest and 32" waist by my next fitting, Lol...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Down to 15 stone now folks. Still eating clean, counting calories and training hard.

I think it's starting to pay off...


----------



## ptirobo69 (Nov 9, 2014)

The Last Time said:


> Down to 15 stone now folks. Still eating clean, counting calories and training hard.
> 
> I think it's starting to pay off...


 Great work Pal really coming on now !!! Ripped by the wedding for sure!!


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

ptirobo69 said:


> Great work Pal really coming on now !!! Ripped by the wedding for sure!!


 Cheers fella. Things have really slowed last few weeks but I'm plodding on.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Smashing it mate, keep going :thumbup1:


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright folks. Just after I hit 15 stone I broke my ankle at work, pretty bad really. Did the fibula and tibia, both clean breaks. I was laid up for 6 weeks in a cast and then for at least 4 weeks after that I was pretty limited in what I could do.

Kept my eating fairly clean but it wasn't brilliant to be honest. Sat indoors 24/7 trying to occupy myself and unable to get to the gym or go for a run was pretty de-motivating. I put about a stone on in the 10 weeks.

Anyway I've been back training for about 3 weeks now and I'm pretty much back to where I was before I broke my ankle.

Ive switched my training around a bit and started lifting heavy.

Splitting it as follows...

1) Chest, Tris, Front Delts

2) Light Cardio

3) Back, Bis, Rear Delts

4) Legs and Traps

Then 4 days off. Then Repeat.

I know it's a strange split and ive considered splitting upper/lower/upper/lower also. I'm just starting a new job and working 4 on 4 off and can't get to the gym on work days as gonna be doing 14 hour days.

I am making good gains at the moment and can see my strength going up each session but I know I might have to adjust this as time goes on.

Im eating clean and keeping calories around maintenance.

Would you folks reccomend eating above maintenance while I'm lifting heavy to get the most from my training? Or eat below maintenance to keep shifting the fat until I'm where I wanna be body fat wise.

Cheers in advance.

Gaz.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Did a really heavy 'push' session today, weight on the scales is budging but upper body is definitely growing in the mirror so hopefully body fat is decreasing steadily.

Just had this as a cheat meal. Haven't counted calories. Bulking for winter. Haha...

Venison sausages, peppers stuffed with couscous and cheese, dauphinois potatoes, spinach and cabbage...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello folks. I've been away for a while.

Last time I posted I was on a mission to get ripped for my wedding. I got down to 14st 10lb with top abs showing - which I was really chuffed with and then I wrecked my back doing a dead lift. I did tear a ligament in my back a couple of years back and it was the same injury again. I kept my diet up and did what cardio I could to keep in shape for my wedding, that was February this year.

But then it went down hill after that. I gave myself a month off to recover from my injury and eat what I wanted after the wedding. March became April. April became October. And here we are. Currently sitting at 18st 2lb :-(

I started back the gym yesterday, strength is poor as expected. Fitness is shocking. Got a steep hill to climb now but I'm back on it. Diet is cleaned up. I will post back in a few weeks with updates and pics.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know if I'm late to the party here but I've just discovered this frozen sweet potato mash from Iceland. It's not exactly the same as if you did it fresh but it's pretty close and tastes decent enough...

View attachment IMG_6920.JPG


View attachment IMG_6921.JPG


View attachment IMG_6923.JPG


View attachment IMG_6924.JPG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Also do sweet potato fries but they are middling on fat content...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I've been back training for 8 days now. Strength is increasing nicely as expected after such a lay off.

My calories over the last 8 days have been as follows...

27.10.17 - 1899

28.10.17 - 2399

29.10.17 - 2600

30.10.17 - 1486

31.10.17 - 1842

01.11.17 - 1921

02.11.17 - 2089

03.11.17 - 2216

Average - 2056

I estimate my maintenance calories to be around the 2700 mark so I'm aiming for 700 calorie defecit or there abouts.

Weight at the start was 18st 2lb. Weight today 17st 9lb so moving in the right direction.

Im not on a diet as such. I'm eating my regular meals. Just cleaning things up and reducing portion size. Obviously no alcohol or junk food. It's been a doddle so far and doesn't feel like I'm "on a diet".


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Weight around the 17st 5lb mark now so that initial water and a bit of fat has f**ked off. Feeling loads less bloated.

Diet is a breeze. Keeping protein high. Calories around 2000-2200. Eating really flexible, not sticking to boring foods which I wouldn't be able to stick to long term.

Lifts are increasing like crazy. First session I was as weak as a kitten but felt a lot stronger today.

Bench has gone from 60kg to 85kg for 6 reps. Dead lift was around the 70kg mark but did 90kg piece of piss today for 6 reps. Squat gone from struggling 60kg to easy 80kg for reps.

Shoulders felt great today...

View attachment IMG_7038.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The Last Time said:


> Weight around the 17st 5lb mark now so that initial water and a bit of fat has f**ked off. Feeling loads less bloated.
> 
> Diet is a breeze. Keeping protein high. Calories around 2000-2200. Eating really flexible, not sticking to boring foods which I wouldn't be able to stick to long term.
> 
> ...


 Great work ! Your dedication has really paid off ! :thumb

x


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Great work ! Your dedication has really paid off ! :thumb
> 
> x


 Cheers Anna. Got a really loooooong way to go but this is the most positive I've felt!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The Last Time said:


> Cheers Anna. Got a really loooooong way to go but this is the most positive I've felt!


 This is a life commitment the way I see it .

Thats what those logs are about , just a tool to help us stay motivated and you've nailed it .

all the best !

x


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

The Last Time said:


> I don't know if I'm late to the party here but I've just discovered this frozen sweet potato mash from Iceland. It's not exactly the same as if you did it fresh but it's pretty close and tastes decent enough...
> 
> View attachment 146874
> 
> ...


 nice idea for a quick solution


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I do sweet potato wedges quite often... just cut the spud into wedges, drizel of oil, loads of spices and bang on a oven tray for 25 min. Don't even have to peal them


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I do sweet potato wedges quite often... just cut the spud into wedges, drizel of oil, loads of spices and bang on a oven tray for 25 min. Don't even have to peal them


 I usually just wash them and microwave for 10 min . They turn out great , but I'll try this version as well

x


----------



## Pablo1981 (Oct 30, 2017)

The Last Time said:


> Cheers Anna. Got a really loooooong way to go but this is the most positive I've felt!


 This is my first post on this forum. Just wanted to say after reading this thread from the start I'm really impressed with how much progress you made, and I'm delighted you're back at it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

anna1 said:


> This is a life commitment the way I see it .
> 
> Thats what those logs are about , just a tool to help us stay motivated and you've nailed it .
> 
> ...


 Yeh that's bang on. Apart from when I was really young (10 years ago) when I was committed for a couple of years, I've just seen training and dieting as a quick fix to get in shape then I seem to slip back to my old ways.

But my head is into it this time and I'm not setting any short term goals. Just keep chipping away and see where I am a couple of years from now.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I do sweet potato wedges quite often... just cut the spud into wedges, drizel of oil, loads of spices and bang on a oven tray for 25 min. Don't even have to peal them


 I will try them definitely. Cheers!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

anna1 said:


> I usually just wash them and microwave for 10 min . They turn out great , but I'll try this version as well
> 
> x





The Last Time said:


> I will try them definitely. Cheers!


 Loads of smoked paprika (and I mean loads) with chilli is my fav. Mix up in a big bowl with the oil... a sprinkle of brown sugar or honey makes them a bit sticky too.

Coriander and parmesan is nice too.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Loads of smoked paprika (and I mean loads) with chilli is my fav. Mix up in a big bowl with the oil... a sprinkle of brown sugar or honey makes them a bit sticky too.
> 
> Coriander and parmesan is nice too.


 Sounds good , will make this tomorrow :thumb


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Sounds good , will make this tomorrow :thumb


 Yep I'm all over them. They sound very good.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Got this bundle off the local butcher last week. They've jumped on the gym/fitness band wagon and are putting protein packs and gym packs together.

This was £40 for 18 huge chicken breasts, 4 sirloin steaks, 1kg 5% fat beef mince, 1kg extra lean diced beef.

To be fair the meat is bang on. I've smashed my way through most of it and have been living off chicken and vegetable rice (the microwave pyramids) and can't get enough of it to be honest. I just cover the chicken breasts in different spices and flavours the night before, let it marinade and then weigh it when it's cooked so I can work out macros...

View attachment IMG_6965.JPG


View attachment IMG_7049.JPG


View attachment IMG_7051.JPG


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Last Time said:


> Got this bundle off the local butcher last week. They've jumped on the gym/fitness band wagon and are putting protein packs and gym packs together.
> 
> This was £40 for 18 huge chicken breasts, 4 sirloin steaks, 1kg 5% fat beef mince, 1kg extra lean diced beef.
> 
> ...


 That meat looks really good bud, very lean.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

shauny13 said:


> That meat looks really good bud, very lean.


 It is all spot on mate.

The beef mince is really lean. Very little fat came out of it. The chicken breasts aren't like the little ones from supermarkets. They're huge, I cut them all in half and removed the little "fillet" and they were still like a normal breast.

I cut the edge fat off one of the sirloins, sliced it into strips and stir fried it with peppers, onions, garlic and steak seasoning. Then smashed it in wholemeal wraps...

View attachment IMG_6966.JPG


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Pablo1981 said:


> This is my first post on this forum. Just wanted to say after reading this thread from the start I'm really impressed with how much progress you made, and I'm delighted you're back at it.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


 Cheers Pablo.

Im taking a completely different approach this time around. Last time was super low calories, low carbs. Intermittent fasting. Huge calorie deficit. Loads of cardio. Not much lifting. Just trying to drop weight all over.

This time around much less of a deficit although still in a deficit . Eating more regularly to feed the muscles and aid recovery. Not doing much cardio except walking the dogs an hour a day. Proper structured lifting programme, lifting for strength and ultimately to grow.

Watch this space...


----------



## Pablo1981 (Oct 30, 2017)

The Last Time said:


> Cheers Pablo.
> 
> Im taking a completely different approach this time around. Last time was super low calories, low carbs. Intermittent fasting. Huge calorie deficit. Loads of cardio. Not much lifting. Just trying to drop weight all over.
> 
> ...


 That sounds much more sensible. Living in that much of a calorie deficit is pretty horrific. Not to mention the muscle mass you will lose too. Realistically you shouldn't be aiming to lose more that 1-2lbs per week.

I've been on a cut now for about 50 days or so. I'm down about 17lbs so far. That's just over 2lbs per week. I have about 15lb more to go to hit my target. Sometimes I get impatient and feel like my weight isn't dropping fast enough. I have to remind myself that I'm bang on schedule and any faster and I'll drop all the muscle I've put on in the past 18 months.

Anyway, it's always good to see someone on the same journey as you.

Stick at it. Stay consistent and stay patient.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Hit 1911 calories today, been pretty consistent around the 2000-2200 mark.

Tomorrow's meal prep done. 4 slices of protein bread with 40g natural peanut butter. 300g chicken breast, 160g broccoli, Arla protein yoghurt, John west tuna salad.

Totals 1564 calories and 165g protein.

Obviously my evening meal will be on top of that taking it to around 2200 calories and 200g protein.

Just had a tin of baked beans on 2 slices of protein bread (toasted) and topped with 2 fried eggs. One of my favourite meals.

Feeling good 

View attachment IMG_7069.JPG


View attachment IMG_7070.JPG


View attachment IMG_7071.JPG


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Pablo1981 said:


> That sounds much more sensible. Living in that much of a calorie deficit is pretty horrific. Not to mention the muscle mass you will lose too. Realistically you shouldn't be aiming to lose more that 1-2lbs per week.
> 
> I've been on a cut now for about 50 days or so. I'm down about 17lbs so far. That's just over 2lbs per week. I have about 15lb more to go to hit my target. Sometimes I get impatient and feel like my weight isn't dropping fast enough. I have to remind myself that I'm bang on schedule and any faster and I'll drop all the muscle I've put on in the past 18 months.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you're doing well mate. What are your stats at the minute roughly? I've not got much muscle to cut down to, Im hoping that lifting heavy after such a long lay off will trigger some muscle memory, but I know it's gonna be hard to grow on a calorie defecit. My strength is definitely increasing every session so we can only wait and see what happens.

Slow and steady is definitely the way with fat loss.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Pablo1981 (Oct 30, 2017)

The Last Time said:


> Sounds like you're doing well mate. What are your stats at the minute roughly? I've not got much muscle to cut down to, Im hoping that lifting heavy after such a long lay off will trigger some muscle memory, but I know it's gonna be hard to grow on a calorie defecit. My strength is definitely increasing every session so we can only wait and see what happens.
> 
> Slow and steady is definitely the way with fat loss.
> 
> Good luck on your journey!


 I currently weigh 205lb and I am at about 23% body fat. I started off at about 223lb and roughly 30% body fat.

According to the TDEE calculator I need to get down to about 189lb to get to 15% body fat. So that's my initial target.

I am hoping to get there by about the end of Feb.

The first week or two are so easy because your weight drops pretty quickly and it's easy to stay motivated. Then you hit a plateau and you have to stay determined. Now I'm pretty much in the zone and although my weight does still fluctuate, I'm normally on the right track.

Sometimes when I hit a plateau, as I have again recently, I switch up my training and do more cardio instead of weights. This week for instance I've just been doing cardio to create a bit more of a deficit. I will continue with the weights again next week.

Tempted to start my own thread, but not sure if I will ever get around to it or not.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Pablo1981 said:


> I currently weigh 205lb and I am at about 23% body fat. I started off at about 223lb and roughly 30% body fat.
> 
> According to the TDEE calculator I need to get down to about 189lb to get to 15% body fat. So that's my initial target.
> 
> ...


 Good stuff mate. You're definitely heading in the right direction that's for certain.

I know what you mean about the early fat loss being a motivator and the problems coming when things slow down. It will be the same with my strength gains. At the moment my lifts are increasing like crazy but I know that won't continue for long while I'm eating in a calorie deficit.

Ive just booked a week in Lanzarote for June 2018 as a surprise for my missus' 40th birthday. So that's my motivation for now. Beach body here we come. Lol.

I weighed 18st 2lb when I decided to get my arse in gear (254lb) and I'm currently around 17st 5lb (243lb).

I am 6' 2" give or take half an inch. haven't got a clue what my lean body mass or body fat percentage is. At least 30%. Possibly higher.

I predict that at my current muscle level I would need to drop to 14 stone (196lb) to have my abs showing and look lean. But I don't want to get to that position without packing some muscle on as I would just look like a whippet.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Just an aside... always weigh chicken breasts uncooked as weight will vary with cooking method and macros can be way off vs uncooked weight which will always be accurate


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Just an aside... always weigh chicken breasts uncooked as weight will vary with cooking method and macros can be way off vs uncooked weight which will always be accurate


 I wasn't aware of that. Thanks.

I figured that I would weight it cooked as that's what you're about to consume. If I weighed it uncooked and then you got some fat or water run off it when cooking then you've weighed that as food about to be consumed when it isn't.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

The Last Time said:


> I wasn't aware of that. Thanks.
> 
> I figured that I would weight it cooked as that's what you're about to consume. If I weighed it uncooked and then you got some fat or water run off it when cooking then you've weighed that as food about to be consumed when it isn't.


 Water holds no value and what little fat there is in a chicken breast isn't worth worrying about


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Water holds no value and what little fat there is in a chicken breast isn't worth worrying about


 Thats what I mean, water holds no value so I figured if you weigh 400g then it loses water and becomes 300g. You've worked your calories out on a 400g piece of meat but only consumed 300g.

What am I missing? Cheers.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Quick update folks. 10lb down on the scales. I can see fat loss in the mirror and size is coming back 100%. Can only be down to muscle memory as I'm in a calorie deficit.

Bench press has gone from 70kg x 4 to 85kg x 5. Military press I was struggling to do 40kg for 4 reps, today I've done 45kg x 6 for 3 sets and failed on the last rep. Similar story for other lifts.

Diet has been very clean. Ive just gotta keep chipping away at it until I hit a brick wall where either fat loss stalls or strength stops increasing. And then tweak things.

I will update soon...

View attachment IMG_7130.JPG


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Smashed legs this morning. Feeling mint.

Some goodies arrived today too...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Protein


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Pull today...

Struggled with 80kg deadlifts 3 weeks ago. Did 100kg for 6 reps today. I'm happy with that. I know it's poor for my size but I'm happy with the strength gains in such a short space and should be pulling a respectable weight this time next year.

Bent over row 40kg x 8, 60kg x 6, 60kg x 6.

Then did 3 x 8 for lat pull downs, seated row, upright row and shrugs. Then finished off with bicep curls. Just repped out until failure with the E-Z bar.

I feel like I've gained some "thickness" over the last few years of "on-off" training but I'm not sure how much is fat and how much muscle is actually underneath.

Feeling good today though either way


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Home made PWO shake. Nothing fancy. Just protein from TPW. Dextrose and creatine from MP.

Tasted amazing...

434 calories

45g protein

50g carbs (dextrose)

4.2g fat

5g creatine


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Went a bit mad on my calories today. I had a hell of an appetite after the gym. Still kept it clean foods and high protein but just haven't left myself much room calorie wise for a big meal tonight.

So it's a tin of tuna, tablespoon of peanut butter, fish oils, ZMA and an early night to get plenty of rest.

I did Push Saturday, Legs yesterday and Pull today. I was gonna rest tomorrow as I don't like doing upper body 2 days running, even though I'm hitting different body parts. But my chest and triceps feel completely recovered from Saturday so I'm gonna hit them again tomorrow. Then Legs Thursday before a couple of days rest. Well I say rest, 12 hour shifts labouring at work :-(


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Hit another PB on the flat bench today. 85kg x 3. Up from 80kg x 5.

Gonna stick around the 80-85 mark now for a while until I'm pressing for 8 reps consistently. Then increase.

Same for dead lift. Now I've hit the 100kg mark I'm gonna keep lifting around that weight until I'm pulling 100kg for 8 reps x 3.

Diet is on point apart from 2 McDonald's chicken mayos after the gym today. 640 calories but they're factored into my days intake and I will be hitting 2500 bang on which is what I've been aiming for.

Saw some veins in my shoulders today and across my chest. No idea what that's all about. Never seen them before. Lol


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's my latest progress pics folks.

First pics taken 27th October at 18st 2.75lb.

After the first week I was weighing 17st 8lb. Probably lost a lot of water.

After the second week I weighed 17st 4lb.

Today I weighed 17st 0.75lb

I feel like I've lost more than 16lb but I've definitely put some muscle on. Strength is increasing and I feel tighter all over. Diet is on point. Calories are on point. Gotta keep chipping away...


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pablo1981 (Oct 30, 2017)

Really good progress. Well done!

I've plateau'd at 205lb at the moment. Very frustrating, but I will stick at it.

On a positive note I did my match my PR for deadlifts today. Really pleased with that considering the weight I've lost.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers pablo and well done on your deadlifting. That's definitely a good sign while in a caloric deficit.

What are your plans going forward?


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

This is one of my favourite meals at the moment. 5% fat best beef mince with sweet potato mash...


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good progress, well done. It's the pepper on the eggs that makes the difference you know. You are a man after my own heart on that front


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Good progress, well done. It's the pepper on the eggs that makes the difference you know. You are a man after my own heart on that front


 Haha you can't have a fried egg without white pepper mate can you? I've seen people do it a few times and it just doesn't seem right. Cheers!


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Good progress, keep it up


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

The Last Time said:


> Thats what I mean, water holds no value so I figured if you weigh 400g then it loses water and becomes 300g. You've worked your calories out on a 400g piece of meat but only consumed 300g.
> 
> What am I missing? Cheers.


 Because cooked weight is inaccurate with different cooking methods... if you eat 400g raw weight of chicken grilled and it weighs 270g and then the same 400g of chicken but boiled it may weigh 300g, by your method youll have less protein in the grilled chicken yet they would be identical

if you use the macros for raw chicken, and they will be different too cooked and more accurate as 400g of raw chicken is the same regardless of cooking method so the macros for the above boiled and grilled chicken would be identical as you are consuming 400g of chicken regardless and correct

if using MyFitnessPal look for the following, it's a good average for raw macros

sorry for late reply 

View attachment 147333


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

superdrol said:


> Because cooked weight is inaccurate with different cooking methods... if you eat 400g raw weight of chicken grilled and it weighs 270g and then the same 400g of chicken but boiled it may weigh 300g, by your method youll have less protein in the grilled chicken yet they would be identical
> 
> if you use the macros for raw chicken, and they will be different too cooked and more accurate as 400g of raw chicken is the same regardless of cooking method so the macros for the above boiled and grilled chicken would be identical as you are consuming 400g of chicken regardless and correct
> 
> ...


 For some reason I thought I had to weigh everything already cooked ?

x


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

@superdrol thanks very much for that explanation and in depth reply. Much appreciated. I shall be weighing my meats uncooked from now on.

Thanks again!


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Excellent progress, keep it up! :thumb


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Well folks I've got a bit fed up of training at my "commercial" gym - DW Fitness. 2 benches, 1 squat rack, 1 cable pull down machine. Constantly waiting for kit and the place is full of idiots sat around on their phones or talking while hogging equipment.

So I was torn between the pretty well known "strength asylum" where Eddie Hall trains and a new place with a similar feel to it "Old School Jim's". I trained at strength asylum going back a few years when it first opened and it was awesome. I've no doubts it's even better now. But it's a 25-30 minute drive whereas this new place is 10 minutes tops and probably quieter than strength asylum, although that could change in time of course.

I went to "old school Jim's" today on a day pass, did a good Push session and loved it. Completely different atmosphere to DW. Loads of kit. A few machines which I love and haven't used for years including the seated tricep press down machine with the seat belt and the iso-lateral chest press. I love both of these. All in all I had an awesome workout and I'm converted.

And for my post workout meal. My wife's best friend of 20 years has just taken over a nice country pub. She said "come down for Sunday lunch, I know Gaz is a big eater so don't worry about that, he will be well fed."

She did good!

A few pics...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Gave legs a good hammering today.

Calories on point. 2200.

Protein high.

Just had 6 venison sausages, a tin of baked beans and 2 eggs.

Big Pull session tomorrow. Loving the new gym and new equipment...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

anna1 said:


> For some reason I thought I had to weigh everything already cooked ?
> 
> x


 Grill 200g of chicken and boil another 200g the macros would be identical give or take a little fat I suspect but the boiled breast would weigh more

steak changes weight as you cook it more also, macros change a little with loss of fat but it will weigh less when cooked well done vs rare...

same with rice, weigh it raw and cook it til it's just cooked, then weigh it, then boil it for another 5 mins, still edible but will weigh more with the extra water absorbed yet again macros will be identical

only thing I'd weigh cooked is probably burgers and stuff that gives off a lot of fat and is in a pre packaged shape and weight, generally using the macros on the packaging supplied

Hope this helps with my logic and thought process

also make sure you get the correct macros ie cooked or uncooked as it can make a huge difference

for example chicken breast uncooked the macros for 100g is roughly 22g protein

cooked the 100g breast would weigh roughly 66g but still contain 22g protein

so it'd be easy to over or underestimate protein in this example depending if you weighed raw or cooked 

so if you cocked it up it could be 33g and 22g or 22g and 15g if you follow me depending which way round you got it and got it right or wrong which is massive!


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

I was talking to the owner of my gym last week (he's also a competitive body builder) and he advised me to bulk up over winter. What he was saying made sense. I was starting to stall with my training (lifts not increasing) due to low calories and although fat loss was coming down nicely there wasn't really gonna be much of me left when I got the fat off. So I've increased my calories to 3200 and my lifts are going back up. I feel a lot stronger. Hit PB this week on bench, deadlift and shoulder press.

I also told the same guy about my struggles with squatting due to previous lower back injury and he advised me to look at the pendulum squat which I have been doing and I've been absolutely annihilating my legs with it and don't get any lower back pain.

So the plan is to pack some size on over winter until say the end of February, that will give me 16 weeks to cut down for my holiday in June and try to look half decent.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great work on the transformation brother


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Great work on the transformation brother


 Cheers Felon appreciate that. I will post some more pics before Xmas time.

I'm still having mental ZMA dreams and love them. Lol.

Last night I was a private security contractor working in Bolivia alongside Michelle Keegan to keep some cartel boss safe. Keegan was smoking hot as always and kept taking a few rounds from my sub machine gun straight down her gullet.

Then the mob bosses 19 year old daughter started jumping on and was making me snort coke off her pert D cup titties. Obviously I didn't want to with me being a professional but I didn't want upset the bosses daughter so I obliged.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't beat a chest session on a Sunday morning. Previous best was 85kg x 5 on the flat bench. Did 90kg x 3 this morning.

Strength increasing week on week. Weight is hovering around 18 stone.

I feel like I've started to fill out a bit up top, but this could just be water as I've increased my calories and carbs and also im 7-10 days into taking creatine.


----------

